# What are the slowest or nicest tarantulas?



## Luke092601 (Nov 15, 2016)

So I am looking to get a nee tarantula and was wondering what are some slow/nice/docile tarantulas? They can look bland or really cool, I have on my list (can't remember the scientifc names)

Honduran Curly Hair
Venezuelan Sun Tiger
G. Pulchra
B. Smithi
Indian Ornamental
P. Metallica
Aphonopelma seemani (i think i spelled that right)

Any of those nice/docile? I know most Brachyphelma and Grammastolas are nice any cool one too or ones that are cool to own? Thanks

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trenor (Nov 15, 2016)

@EulersK You got that video handy?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## cold blood (Nov 15, 2016)

Luke092601 said:


> So I am looking to get a nee tarantula and was wondering what are some slow/nice/docile tarantulas? They can look bland or really cool, I have on my list (can't remember the scientifc names)
> 
> Honduran Curly Hair
> Venezuelan Sun Tiger
> ...


You have 3 listed that are good ones.   G. pulchra, B. smithi and B. albopilosum (curly hair).

Seemani can have an attitude, and they burrow a lot.   P. irminia (sun tiger) is one of the faster, more defensive new worlds, also packing some of the strongest NW venom....plus they are exceptionally reclusive, making them a terrible beginner t.

P. metallica and P. regalis (indian ornamental) are from the same genus, Poecilotheria.   The genus, like any Asian arboreal, are advanced species that carry medically significant venom.   They're also ridiculously fast (like the sun tiger).  Take these and anything Asian right out of the mix

Terrestrials is where you should start, and NW terrestrials to be specific.   Aside from those 3 good ones, some others are G. pulchripes (a personal favorite and one of the best beginner ts), B. emelia, and T. cyaneolum (hard to find, but possibly the most docile t on the planet) are also great choices.

Another great one which is exactly what you want is Euthlus sp. red or yellow.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 8


----------



## EulersK (Nov 15, 2016)

Trenor said:


> @EulersK You got that video handy?


Perhaps, but CB beat me to the good advice!

To the OP, you've already got some good beginner choices. B. albopilosum ("Curly hair"), G. pulchra, B. smithi, and A. seemanni are all great choices... the others, not so much. Click me for some more choices that may tickle your fancy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Luke092601 (Nov 16, 2016)

cold blood said:


> You have 3 listed that are good ones.   G. pulchra, B. smithi and B. albopilosum (curly hair).
> 
> Seemani can have an attitude, and they burrow a lot.   P. irminia (sun tiger) is one of the faster, more defensive new worlds, also packing some of the strongest NW venom....plus they are exceptionally reclusive, making them a terrible beginner t.
> 
> ...


Hey thanks for all the info and suggestions  I'd say I am an intermidiate keeper. I own B. Vagans, G. Rosea and a GBB. Just looking for some new ones for February's reptile show. I've owned tarantulas before but I was looking to get back into the hobby, thanks


----------



## Luke092601 (Nov 16, 2016)

EulersK said:


> Perhaps, but CB beat me to the good advice!
> 
> To the OP, you've already got some good beginner choices. B. albopilosum ("Curly hair"), G. pulchra, B. smithi, and A. seemanni are all great choices... the others, not so much. Click me for some more choices that may tickle your fancy.


Thanks for all the info  Yeah I knew some where a bit more aggressive than others but some are categorized into a category and it isn't most true for a lot. I've heard some P. Metallica are mean and fast and all but I've heard stories of some letting them be held and nice and all, some even not caring if you mess around in their cage with them in it.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 16, 2016)

Luke092601 said:


> Thanks for all the info  Yeah I knew some where a bit more aggressive than others but some are categorized into a category and it isn't most true for a lot. I've heard some P. Metallica are mean and fast and all but I've heard stories of some letting them be held and nice and all, some even not caring if you mess around in their cage with them in it.


Anybody holding a P.metallica or *ANY* pokie, loses *ALL* credibility in the hobby instantly.    Doing so is just plain stupid, regardless of the perceived attitude of the individual spider.

Mean and aggressive aren't the right words either as they don't have emotions and aren't out looking to attack anything that isn't prey....defensive is a better description...as is skittish for many.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 14


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 16, 2016)

I'd be wary of a B. albopilosum if I were you, in my experience, there is a LOT of variety between individuals of this species. My first ever T, Kirby, was a B. albo. I got her as a 1/2 inch specimen and after two years she's barely 2 inches, and is by far my most "docile" or "nice" spider I own. Aragog was my second T and I got her at about 2 inches, 2 years later and shes 5 inches and is definitely not a spider I could hold, will readily flick hairs. Nonetheless, one of my favorite species


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 16, 2016)

Luke092601 said:


> So I am looking to get a nee tarantula and was wondering what are some slow/nice/docile tarantulas? They can look bland or really cool, I have on my list (can't remember the scientifc names)
> 
> Honduran Curly Hair
> Venezuelan Sun Tiger
> ...


I take your post as having 2 parts, your question of opinions of docile and slow tarantulas. The second part showing your overall want list.
As  others stated, the B albo., G pulchra, and B smithi (a little less so recommended due to some being known as hair kickers) are good for being relatively slow and docile. Question for others, Is the G puchra the most good natured T out there?
The A seemanni is rather feisty imo. Easy to keep, but a beginning gateway to more aggressive T's. I've had 2 and I'm not holding either. I'd rather hold my H gigas.
The rest on your list would identify you as having a screw loose if you chose to hold one of them.
Nice want list though
Now, tarantulas that I believe are slow and docile that aren't on your list:
A hentzi
A anax
B schroederi
E campestratus
Euthalus sp red
G pulchripes
P scofra

Any of those could be held on most days without worry of hairs getting kicked your way.
Happy hunting

Reactions: Like 1 | Love 1


----------



## AlbatrossWarrior (Nov 16, 2016)

Walker253 said:


> I'd rather hold my H gigas.


Funny you say that, my MM H. gigas has chilled out so much recently, I was moving him around so I could measure him, and he was so calm I was tempted to just have him sit on my hand, would have been a much more accurate measurement!  He's much nicer than two of my Brachypelmas anyways...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Walker253 (Nov 16, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> Funny you say that, my MM H. gigas has chilled out so much recently, I was moving him around so I could measure him, and he was so calm I was tempted to just have him sit on my hand, would have been a much more accurate measurement!  He's much nicer than two of my Brachypelmas anyways...


My female is pretty tame. I've never held her, but the guy I bought her from, did several times. I just don't feel the need. I'm more concerned with her getting spooked and bolting than biting. I've had my hands near her in her tank and she just sits there, chilled out. I rehoused her last night, digging her up. She gives me a look, like "Really? Well ok". She went right in the cup. I didn't even have the lid on when I transferred her. Hopefully I'll be able to see her in her burrow better in the new set up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 16, 2016)

Eupalaestrus campestratus and Euathlus sp. Red are the most calm of my spiders. E. sp. Red is curious by nature and frequently decides to handle me . It is a fussy eater though, even though it's still a sling. 
My E.campestratus eats everything.

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Robyn8 (Nov 16, 2016)

I second Euathlus sp red. very calm, tolerant and curious spider.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 16, 2016)

Luke092601 said:


> Indian Ornamental
> P. Metallica
> 
> 
> Any of those nice/docile?


Careful with "Indian Ornamental/s" and _P.metallica_. Sometimes they aren't that docile, benign, easy and etc, and, depending according to their "religion" and beliefs, they can hide a Katar dagger for stab you or summon directly (when and only when pissed off to the point of no return) _Karash Khan_ or _Shynghay Khan_... aka two of the ancient, forgotten, Altaic Shaman Gods of Death.

You don't want that... so take my advice

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hydrazine (Nov 16, 2016)

AlbatrossWarrior said:


> I'd be wary of a B. albopilosum if I were you, in my experience, there is a LOT of variety between individuals of this species. My first ever T, Kirby, was a B. albo. I got her as a 1/2 inch specimen and after two years she's barely 2 inches, and is by far my most "docile" or "nice" spider I own. Aragog was my second T and I got her at about 2 inches, 2 years later and shes 5 inches and is definitely not a spider I could hold, will readily flick hairs. Nonetheless, one of my favorite species


I second that. Bought a cca 5 cm DLS B.albo this saturday and she's quite a kicker.


----------



## Estein (Nov 16, 2016)

I'll throw in another vote for G. pulchripes. Good looking spiders with a pretty calm disposition.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## basin79 (Nov 16, 2016)

B.Smithi. Buy a female juvenile or adult and be confident that it will be one of the best decisions you make in life. They're hardy, long lived and stunning.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Haemus (Nov 16, 2016)

+1 to the G. pulchripes. I have two, and both are very calm and slow. They're voracious eaters compared to my B. smithi or G. pulchra however, so they're quite fast and not so calm in that sense lol


----------



## mistertim (Nov 16, 2016)

My E. sp red is easily my most calm spider. My B. smithi is pretty calm but can be temperamental and moody at times. Another that's actually quite calm in general is my P. sazimai though she she was very skittish when she was younger and I first got her. That's one thing to remember.....temperaments can change not only from spider to spider but from molt to molt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Oreo (Nov 16, 2016)

I think most dwarf species are a good choice since their size makes them easier to manage. If that's what you're thinking when you say slow/docile.

Otherwise, G. pulchripes is generally a safe choice.


----------



## viper69 (Nov 16, 2016)

Luke092601 said:


> but I've heard stories of some letting them be held and nice and all..


You have been severely misinformed. People who do the above w/P. metallica and other similar species are not smart at all, some words that are often used to describe these people: idiots, morons, careless, wreckless and a myriad of other accurate, negative terminology by people who are responsible owners that know a bite from these species can put you in the E.R. of a hospital.

If you want a pet that you can hold, cuddle etc, get a mammal. Ts derive no benefit from being held. They live a solitary life in the wild.

If you want a relatively docile T to observe get a G. pulchripes or a E. sp. Red (below).














E. sp. Red, Adult Female eating 2 of 2.



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016


















E. sp. Red, Adult Female- Recent Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016
__ 1
__
chilensis
euathlus sp. "red"
female
homoeomma
homoeomma chilensis



















AF  E. sp. Red, Post-Molt



__ viper69
__ Aug 29, 2016

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 8


----------



## Luke092601 (Nov 17, 2016)

viper69 said:


> You have been severely misinformed. People who do the above w/P. metallica and other similar species are not smart at all, some words that are often used to describe these people: idiots, morons, careless, wreckless and a myriad of other accurate, negative terminology by people who are responsible owners that know a bite from these species can put you in the E.R. of a hospital.
> 
> If you want a pet that you can hold, cuddle etc, get a mammal. Ts derive no benefit from being held. They live a solitary life in the wild.
> 
> ...


Well it's not me wanting to hold them, it's more I don't want them to be so fast they run out when I get the lid off or put food near them or try and fix their cage. I am not too interested in holding them I just want some that are calm

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## viper69 (Nov 17, 2016)

Luke092601 said:


> Well it's not me wanting to hold them, it's more I don't want them to be so fast they run out when I get the lid off or put food near them or try and fix their cage. I am not too interested in holding them I just want some that are calm



I thought it was for holding actually, because I see you own a GBB. As I've owned many GBBs that's certainly a species that fits your above description in the quote.

The two I mentioned are pretty slow. Esp the E. sp. Red. I've never seen slower to be honest. It's a dwarf T though. They max out usually at 3". G. pulchripes are much larger.


----------



## Luke092601 (Nov 17, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I thought it was for holding actually, because I see you own a GBB. As I've owned many GBBs that's certainly a species that fits your above description in the quote.
> 
> The two I mentioned are pretty slow. Esp the E. sp. Red. I've never seen slower to be honest. It's a dwarf T though. They max out usually at 3". G. pulchripes are much larger.


Yeah I have a half inch sling GBB, was 60$ and so far pretty cool to own. Thanks for the info

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Luke092601 (Nov 17, 2016)

viper69 said:


> You have been severely misinformed. People who do the above w/P. metallica and other similar species are not smart at all, some words that are often used to describe these people: idiots, morons, careless, wreckless and a myriad of other accurate, negative terminology by people who are responsible owners that know a bite from these species can put you in the E.R. of a hospital.
> 
> If you want a pet that you can hold, cuddle etc, get a mammal. Ts derive no benefit from being held. They live a solitary life in the wild.
> 
> ...


And you E. Sp. Red is cool looking I always wanted one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69 (Nov 17, 2016)

Luke092601 said:


> Yeah I have a half inch sling GBB, was 60$ and so far pretty cool to own. Thanks for the info


That's too much $$ for a GBB sling, unless you are including shipping?? Where did you get it.

As for my T, thanks. I love her! She's definitely one of my favorites. Check Swifts Inverts I think he has some now, slings of course.


----------



## mistertim (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah only major issue with E. sp red is they are SLOOOOOW growers so it's better to get an adult or sub-adult female if you can. Anastasia at net-bug actually has a couple for sale I think, but because they're so slow growing and not easy to come by it's gonna cost you some $$.


edit: nevermind, looks like she's sold out.


----------



## Luke092601 (Nov 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> That's too much $$ for a GBB sling, unless you are including shipping?? Where did you get it.
> 
> As for my T, thanks. I love her! She's definitely one of my favorites. Check Swifts Inverts I think he has some now, slings of course.


Got mine at repticon.


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 23, 2016)

viper69 said:


> I thought it was for holding actually, because I see you own a GBB. As I've owned many GBBs that's certainly a species that fits your above description in the quote.
> 
> The two I mentioned are pretty slow. Esp the E. sp. Red. I've never seen slower to be honest. It's a dwarf T though. They max out usually at 3". G. pulchripes are much larger.


Yes, E.sp.Red is slow. But what mine lacks in speed, it makes up for it by determination. It's always fun to see it react to me opening her deli. She starts for the nearest rim to walk out. 
When i gently nudge her from the edge with a brush, she retreats, but as soon as i remove it, she tries again. It is slow, but hilarious

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jeff23 (Nov 23, 2016)

Andrea82 said:


> Yes, E.sp.Red is slow. But what mine lacks in speed, it makes up for it by determination. It's always fun to see it react to me opening her deli. She starts for the nearest rim to walk out.
> When i gently nudge her from the edge with a brush, she retreats, but as soon as i remove it, she tries again. It is slow, but hilarious


I wonder how E. Sp. Red act out in the wild.  I don't know if someone has described it somewhere on one of the scientific sites.  The desire of this T (including the female) to wander away from their home makes me wonder if we are all doing something wrong on the husbandry or if they just naturally wander around a lot in the vicinity of their homes.  Maybe they can detect better that they are being held captive?  I purposely gave mine an over-sized container and it still waits by the side near lid opening quite often waiting for me to open it.  I also don't handle mine but I found out real quick it isn't afraid to walk across my hand to go somewhere.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 23, 2016)

I have wondered as well how they hold out in the wild, being the curious and no-fear creatures they are. I wonder how they react to threats in the wild. Not sure if I made that post here, but maybe walking headfirst into a potential predator works as a defense? When I still kept rats, I quickly found out why my cat didn't ever go after them. The rat would initiate contact by boldly walking up to my cat, and scaring her awa
My 'theory' is by no means founded in science or fact or knowledge, just a random thought. 
I doubt they have more sense about them being held captive and aware of that, since they don't seem to care whether they are on my hand, in the enclosure, or elsewhere. But your theory is as good as mine, @Jeff23


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 23, 2016)

Luke092601 said:


> I've heard some P. Metallica are mean and fast and all but I've heard stories of some letting them be held and nice and all, some even not caring if you mess around in their cage with them in it.


There is only one species on the planet capable of being mean... and that's us. 
Every individual will have their own threshold of tolerance in addition to some species having more of a tolerance overall than others. 
Those who have a lower tolerance level can quickly act defensively. I prefer to call them 'reactive' tarantulas - whether they are reacting in a prey drive manner or a fearful, or defensive, manner towards your invasion of their space... reactive works for me. Poecilotheria are at the top of the reactive tarantula list.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 23, 2016)

Jeff23 said:


> I purposely gave mine an over-sized container and it still waits by the side near lid opening quite often waiting for me to open it.  I also don't handle mine but I found out real quick it isn't afraid to walk across my hand to go somewhere.


I did the same with my little 1.5" dude. I put him in an enclosure that I would reserve for someone twice his size because he is constantly on the move and exploring. He is in no way stressed from all the space.
I can't keep him contained at all. He just heads right over the edge the minute the lid is off. Not in a panicked, running for his life, kinda way... just with adorable determination. 
He takes walks over me all the time when I do maintenance. I would just be fighting to contain him and that would probably stress him out more.
View media item 36572

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 23, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Poecilotheria are at the top of the reactive tarantula list.


Poecilotheria are the calmest asian spiders in my collection. skittish, yes, but not defensive very often. Lampropelma and Cyriopagopus are much more reactive than Poecilotheria.


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 23, 2016)

Being skittish is being reactive. Reactive is not synonymous with defensive - it means reactive. Being skittish is a reaction too.
Definition of reactive...
1. showing a response to a stimulus.
2. acting in response to a situation rather than creating or controlling it.
It does not have to be defensive.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 23, 2016)

VanessaS said:


> Being skittish is being reactive. Reactive does not necessarily mean defensive - it means reactive. Being skittish is a reaction too.


they depend on their camouflage to hide them from predators in nature. I've had trouble rehousing some of mine because they refused to move. all of mine except my rufilata dont move when i open their cages, and stay that way unless i bother them.


----------



## Vanessa (Nov 23, 2016)

Venom1080 said:


> Poecilotheria are the calmest asian spiders in my collection. *skittish, yes*, but not defensive very often.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 23, 2016)

let me rephrase that a bit. 
ahem, Poecilotheria are not the defensive lightning bolts some people make them out to be. in my 3 years of raising and owning multiple Poecilotheria, i have found that they are more inclined to bolt rather than strike, and even more inclined to sit there and hide as long as they are not disturbed further. they are Asian tarantulas, and like all Asian tarantulas are defensive and fast but not as much as other Asian arboreal genera.


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 23, 2016)

As far as A. seemanni temperament goes... well... here's mine earlier today. I took his water dish away cause he filled it with substrate and I thought I'd be nice and refill it with water and give him some more dirt to dig in. This was the thanks that I got

Reactions: Funny 3 | Love 1


----------



## MrsHaas (Nov 23, 2016)

Generally, certain Ts are ranked by level of "meanness" according to species or genus.  But remember, each t is an individual and the attitude of some don't parallel their categories.


----------



## Estein (Nov 23, 2016)

I would definitely consider skittishness a defense. By definition, defense is a method of protecting oneself or a capability of resisting attack. Fleeing from stimuli that are perceived as threatening is an extremely common defensive strategy. Skittishness is reactive in tarantulas, yes--but also defensive.


----------



## cold blood (Nov 24, 2016)

Estein said:


> I would definitely consider skittishness a defense. By definition, defense is a method of protecting oneself or a capability of resisting attack. Fleeing from stimuli that are perceived as threatening is an extremely common defensive strategy. Skittishness is reactive in tarantulas, yes--but also defensive.


Absolutely its a defense...but fleeing isn't defens*ive*.   Its a matter of fight or flight, fleeing isn't defensive, standing your ground, biting, posturing, etc, are on the other end and are a "defensive" defense, _perceived_ by some as "aggressive" at times.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Estein (Nov 24, 2016)

cold blood said:


> Absolutely its a defense...but fleeing isn't defens*ive*.   Its a matter of fight or flight, fleeing isn't defensive, standing your ground, biting, posturing, etc, are on the other end and are a "defensive" defense, _perceived_ by some as "aggressive" at times.


This idea would definitely find support from a purely semantic point of view, but fleeing is still considered a "defensive adaptation" (as are camouflage and alarm calls, which wouldn't necessarily be considered "defensive" by a colloquial definition) when it comes to the natural sciences.

That said, I definitely agree that not every defense will be perceived as aggressive by the observer.


----------



## Andrea82 (Nov 24, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> As far as A. seemanni temperament goes... well... here's mine earlier today. I took his water dish away cause he filled it with substrate and I thought I'd be nice and refill it with water and give him some more dirt to dig in. This was the thanks that I got


How dare you human, to take my precious artwork away from me! I laboured all night to make my substrate model, to be glorious in my creativity, and you take it away and dump it!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Robyn8 (Nov 24, 2016)

Bugmom said:


> As far as A. seemanni temperament goes... well... here's mine earlier today. I took his water dish away cause he filled it with substrate and I thought I'd be nice and refill it with water and give him some more dirt to dig in. This was the thanks that I got


It looks like he is threatposing so hard he's falling over on his back XD.


----------



## Robyn8 (Nov 24, 2016)

Also i'd say it varies with individuals. i have several Brachypelma sp. like albopilosum, smithi, emilia, albiceps and all if them are flighty. my albiceps likes to run all over the place, smithi and albo run to their hide when opening the enclosure.


----------



## mistertim (Nov 24, 2016)

Tarantulas survived for hundreds of millions of years by being "skittish". It's wired in so they can stay alive.


----------



## Steve halward (Nov 24, 2016)

I would lean towards e.campestratus, mine calmly walks out the viv onto the shelf and has a wander where she wants,she would easily walk on me if i chose to but im happy just to see her wander for a while, nearly always settles in the same spot for 30 mins or so..my cats dont even bother her...


----------



## Bugmom (Nov 25, 2016)

Robyn8 said:


> It looks like he is threatposing so hard he's falling over on his back XD.


That is  exactly what he did

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

